# Nitto Dirt Drop Handlebar



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Anybody see the new Nitto dirtdrop 31.8 handlebar at interbike. Was hoping somebody had info on the width and maybe pricepoint. Only pic is here https://www.boxdogbikes.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/5019242677_fa82bd795a.jpg.
The good guys at box dog bikes gave a teaser. More pics would be nice. Looks like the randonneur.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Hard to say from that angle, but I like the idea of a dirt drop with less flair. I'll be keeping an eye on that one, thanks!


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

That bar looks pretty good. Like Sizzler said, that pic makes it hard to gauge the flare. To me it looks like it has a fair amount of drop depth, but still has some flare as well. Looks well made and always good to have additional new off-road drop bar options. Thanks for the update and link to the pic!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks like the RM014 but with a 31.8 mid-section.


----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Looks like the RM014 but with a 31.8 mid-section.


I have a RM014 and that looks like it make have even a little more flare than mine. Why do I not see more RM014s? I see BB-1 and WTB's a lot but hardly ever see these "narrow" nitto dirt drops.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*rm-013 and rm-014 26 and 31.8 now available*

Just noticed that these dirt drop bars are now available. The widths are 46,48,52 cm
Both 26 and 31.8 clamps

nice options for those looking for dirt drops

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=188_232_129_476
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=188_232_129_476&products_id=12980

The RM-013 (like the RM-014) bridges the gap between on and off road handlebars for Nitto. They don't have as much flare as the RM-014 and have mid, easily accessible drops.

Material: Aluminum Alloy
Color: Silver
Bar Clamp Diameter: 26.0 mm
Width (ends)c-c : 52 cm
Width (bends): 47 cm
Grip Diameter: 24.0
Reach: 95 mm C-C
Drop: 140 mm C-C
Weight: 403 g / 52cm
WILL accept bar-end shifters and brake levers!

The RM-014 bridges the gap between on and off road handlebars for Nitto. They are chock-full of flare and have mid, easily accessible drops.

Material: Aluminum Alloy
Color: Silver
Bar Clamp Diameter: 31.8 mm
Width: 52 cm
Grip Diameter: 24.0
Reach: 105 mm C-C
Drop: 145 mm C-C
Weight: 430 g / 42cm
WILL accept bar-end shifters and brake levers!


----------



## hydepark (Jul 23, 2007)

Actually the 31.8 RM-014's only come in 50 and 52 cm. The 25.4 RM-013's come in 46, 48 and 52. For a complete side by side comparison of the Rm-013 and the RM-014 see the Bike Touring News review. biketouringnews dot com


----------

